# Cichlid completely disappeared!



## BrunoZA (Jun 19, 2016)

I just started a new 55G tank and put 5 juvenile mbunas in the tank. I am doing a fish-in cycle with Seachem Stability. Anyway, I woke up this morning and one of the fish has vanished off the face of the planet :-? :-? I took all the rocks out of the aquarium, I also sifted through all the sand, checked my filters (Internal power filters), checked all around the floor next to the tank and NOTHING!

Two of the fish are yellow labs but I am not sure what the others are. Unfortunately, I am met with blank stares at the LFS when I ask for specific cichlids by their Latin names lol. The blue-striped one on the top-left is the missing one. Any ideas?


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

I would suggest pictures of the whole tank so we can come up with ideas of where he could be. You are sure there are no fake and hollow decoration pieces? Do you have any other pets/kids?


----------



## BrunoZA (Jun 19, 2016)

I took every single rock out of the tank and swoooshed every inch of sand. I only have sand and rocks in the tank, nothing else. i am starting to think the others ate him. is that a possibility ?


----------



## kwang (Sep 16, 2012)

Possibility. I've had the same experience in the past but I usually find bones left in the tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Absolutely possible. Between eating things and decay it does not take long for a dead fish to disappear. You might find a dried up fish in an odd place later. Do you have pets?


----------



## BrunoZA (Jun 19, 2016)

Oh boy  That sounds horrid, but I guess it is part of fish-keeping huh? I don't have any pets that can reach the tank (bearded dragon). I'll keep an eye on water parameters over the next few days and hope for the best. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Granamyr (Dec 16, 2015)

Unless you have a tight lid, my guess is that it jumped out and flopped under something that you haven't looked at yet. Fish have ways of flying and flopping further than you think they could


----------

